# Falla en la pc (Pitido constante)



## Doppelganger (Ago 15, 2010)

hola como dice el titulo tengo un problema con mi pc se lo paso a comentar:
bueno resulta que hace unos dias utilizando la pc se me reinicio y al prenderse en el momento que hace el "beep" que hace normalmente hace un "beep" constante de unos 10 segundos aproximadamente.
Luego de varios errores similares me puse a investigar en internet y enconte que este pitido constante es causado por una falla en las tensiones de la fuente de alimentacion. me fije con el hardware monitor de la bios del mother y las tensiones realmente estaban por abajo de lo normal.
luego de esto reemplace la fuente de alimentacion.
Despues de unas horas de uso, volvi a tener el mismo problema.
Me volvi a fijar las tensiones y hay una que esta por debajo de lo normal la de 5v

tambien busque problemas fisicos en el motherboard como condensadores inflados etc..
y lo que encontre fue el conector de 12v del mother medio chamuscado.dejo imagenes del conector de la fuente vieja(el conector del mother esta en en casi el mismo estado que el de la fuente):

Tambien Me pude dar cuenta que este error sucede cuando se cargar el cpu Por ejemplo: cuando instalo algun programa, utilizo algun programa que consuma bastantes recursos, o con un test de estres como el Orthos.
Dejo las especificaciones de mi pc:
Mother: Asus p5nd2-sli
procesador: Intel Pentium D 935 3.20 Ghz
Fuente: Marca Noga 550p4
Alguien tiene idea de que puede ser?
si es el mother?, el micro? o podra ser de nuevo la fuente??
Desde ya muchas gracias!
Martin.


----------



## constantan (Ago 15, 2010)

intenta corregir el voltaje si es del procesador desde la placa si tiene jumpers.


----------



## Dano (Ago 15, 2010)

Los 5v están mas que bien, 4.97 es casi perfecto.

Tendrías que ver las tensiones cuando la ponés full carga.


----------



## tatajara (Ago 15, 2010)

Puede ser que se te sulfataron las fichas (conectores) de la fuente y por eso no hace buen contacto
Son medias jodidas 
Saludos


----------



## Doppelganger (Ago 15, 2010)

Buenas. Antes que nada Muchas gracias por responder 
hoy estuve todo el día cargando el cpu y monitorizando los voltajes con un programa que me vino en el cd de los drivers del motherboard. Con el cpu, cargado a full, los voltajes se mantuvieron todos constantes menos el Vcore que variaba desde 1.25v hasta 1.33v.
Lo raro fue que ayer haciendo exactamente lo mismo y hasta con menos carga se me reiniciaba hoy unas 3 horas el cpu full carga y no paso nada.
Creo que despues de esto puedo descartar que el problema sea el Micro y me estoy empezando a inclinar hacia el Motherboard.
Muchas gracias
Saludos y suerte!


----------



## willynovi (Ago 15, 2010)

las fotos del conector no se ven muy bien, pero si dices que estan como sulfatados o como quemados es porque estuvo haciendo falso contacto y ahi puede estar la raiz de los cuelgues y reinicios, porque se mueve el conector por algo.
Fijate si puedes limpiar bien los contactos y fijarlo bien.


----------



## tatajara (Ago 16, 2010)

Fíjate bien y los puedes limpiar con agua caliente y después una lijadita con una lija fina
Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Ago 16, 2010)

willynovi dijo:


> las fotos del conector no se ven muy bien, pero si dices que estan como sulfatados o como quemados es porque estuvo haciendo falso contacto y ahi puede estar la raiz de los cuelgues y reinicios, porque se mueve el conector por algo.
> Fijate si puedes limpiar bien los contactos y fijarlo bien.


 

Es cierto no se ve nada bien, como que levanto mucha temperatura seguramente el conector del mother tambien y se pudieron habre aflojado las soldadura o dañado algunas de las varias capa que tiene el mother

si puedes pon una foto del delante y el revez del conector de 12V del mother


----------

